# [OT] pdf senza acroread

## heXen

ciao

si possono vedere i pdf sul web da firefox senza richiamare il mattone di acroread?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nick_spacca

Penso-ma non ne sono sicuro- che acroread sia l'unico a fare un plugin per firefox &co, che io evito accuratamente di utilizzare in quanto occupa il 99% del processore...

In generale io preferisco usare un programma non integrato nel browser che si apra automaticamente , del tipo gdpf o meglio ancora ggv...

----------

## =DvD=

Ho visto ora ora che è in portage il 7... un bel salto se considerate fino a ieri c'era solo il 5...

----------

## Sparker

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

>  occupa il 99% del processore...
> 
> 

 

Questo bug non c'è più. (almeno sul mio sistema)

----------

## heXen

 *Sparker wrote:*   

>  *nick_spacca wrote:*    occupa il 99% del processore...
> 
>  
> 
> Questo bug non c'è più. (almeno sul mio sistema)

 

con quale versione?

----------

## =DvD=

 *heXen wrote:*   

>  *Sparker wrote:*    *nick_spacca wrote:*    occupa il 99% del processore...
> 
>  
> 
> Questo bug non c'è più. (almeno sul mio sistema) 
> ...

 

Probabilmente con una ~x86  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

ggv è gpl.... io prefersico sempre programmi gpl se ce ne sono  :Wink: 

----------

## hardskinone

Io uso xpdf ma non conoscevo ggv, proverò anche quest'ultimo.

----------

## Danilo

kpdf, l'unica fregature e' che non puoi dirgli: stampami solo la pagina 3.

----------

## federico

Passate al 7 senza pensarci mezzo secondo!!!

E' veloce, ha una grafica simile a quello di windows, ha le opzioni di stampa desiderate, e non succhia tutta la cpu per scemenze!!!

EVVAI questo lo aspettavo da tempo  :Smile: 

Federico

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Poi sempre dirgli apri con... e poi gli dail il path di xpdf

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *federico wrote:*   

> Passate al 7 senza pensarci mezzo secondo!!!
> 
> E' veloce, ha una grafica simile a quello di windows, ha le opzioni di stampa desiderate, e non succhia tutta la cpu per scemenze!!!

 

c'è veramente un passaggio di qualità incredibile dala 5 alla 7  :Cool: 

----------

## berus

Confermo.. installato adesso adesso  :Very Happy:  !

Ma come si fa ad abilitare il plugin per firefox?  :Rolling Eyes:  Per adesso lo uso come applicazione di default ma è possibile aprire acrobat dentro firefox giusto?

----------

## n3m0

Sempre usato XPDF, che era l'unico free che mi permettesse di usare il find per il testo e di selezionare e copincollare lo stesso.

Usando KDE, pero', son contento che ora (3.4) KPDF è diventanto molto meglio, avendo anche lui il find e la selezione.

Per quanto riguarda la stampa, KPDF usa il subsystem di stamp di KDE (a sua volta appoggiato a cups, ovvio) che mostra sempre lo stesso dialogo di stampa, il quale, in "Options", permette di poter stampare l'intervallo di pagine che ti pare  :Wink: 

----------

## neryo

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Ho visto ora ora che è in portage il 7... un bel salto se considerate fino a ieri c'era solo il 5...

 

Ahyeah lo emergo immediatamente.........  :Very Happy: 

----------

## BlueInGreen

Ho emerso la versione 7. Che c'è da dire, veloce, funzionale, bella. Sarebbe perfetta se non fosse per:

1) Non è gpl.

2) O sono io ad essere ceco ed ottuso (ipotesi che comunque non mi sento di scartare) oppure non supporta la stampa multipagina.

Spero veramente che qualcuno "mi apra gli occhi e la mente".

Salut  :Wink: 

----------

## neryo

 *BlueInGreen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) Non è gpl.
> 
> 

 

Non tutto deve essere per forza gpl.. l'importante di questo software e' che e' gratuito e funzionale.. poi di lettori pdf gpl ce ne sono gia'

e sono quelli che devono essere condivisi e migliorati per fare in modo che siano preferibili a quelli closed!

ciao

----------

## xoen

Apparte che stiamo andando OT perchè chiedeva qualcosa per vedere i file PDF in firefox, in più chiedeva un'alternativa a Acrobat Reader...

Personalmente troverei comodo aprire i file PDF nel browser, però anche come faccio ora in fondo non è scomodo (semplicemente apro il file con un viewer).

<ot>

Consigli per gli acquisti: Un progetto (italiano) moooolto interessante è evince, un progetto GNOME, ora come ora è già un OTTIMO (direi stupendo!) programma, e IMHO si avvicina molto ad Acrobat Reader (supporta diversi formati). Non è in portage ma non è un grosso problema, in Gentoo Buzilla c'è ebuild, basta metterlo in $(PORTDIR_OVERLAY)/app-text/evince e fare il digest (#ebuild file.ebuild digest) e lo si può installare come se fosse nel portage tree, provatelo, difficilmente vi deluderà  :Wink: 

</ot>

----------

## neryo

 *xoen wrote:*   

> Apparte che stiamo andando OT perchè chiedeva qualcosa per vedere i file PDF in firefox, in più chiedeva un'alternativa a Acrobat Reader...
> 
> <ot>
> 
> Consigli per gli acquisti: Un progetto (italiano) moooolto interessante è evince, un progetto GNOME, ora come ora è già un OTTIMO (direi stupendo!) programma, e IMHO si avvicina molto ad Acrobat Reader (supporta diversi formati). Non è in portage ma non è un grosso problema, in Gentoo Buzilla c'è ebuild, basta metterlo in $(PORTDIR_OVERLAY)/app-text/evince e fare il digest (#ebuild file.ebuild digest) e lo si può installare come se fosse nel portage tree, provatelo, difficilmente vi deluderà 
> ...

 

Grazie del consiglio.. a me la cosa che mi piace di acroread e' il poter selezionare, copiare il testo ed immagini.. finche' non ci sara' questo supporto in altri viewer per me e' difficile farne a meno.

 :Surprised: 

----------

## berus

Ma lo usi con il plugin per aprire i pdf direttamente dentro Firefox?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## n3m0

 *xoen wrote:*   

> Consigli per gli acquisti: Un progetto (italiano) moooolto interessante è evince, un progetto GNOME

 

Praticamente evince e KPDF3.4 sono uguali  :Very Happy: 

@neryo: questi due viewer fanno quanto da te richiesto.

Per mettere in chiaro la questione del topic originale, per Firefox l'unico plugin disponibile per visualizzare pdf è quello di Acroread (a meno di smentite).

----------

## neryo

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> [
> 
> @neryo: questi due viewer fanno quanto da te richiesto.
> 
> 

 

Ad esempio con xpdf come faccio a selezionare un testo e copiarlo altrove? e come faccio a salvare un immagine selezionata?

----------

## xoen

 *neryo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Grazie del consiglio.. a me la cosa che mi piace di acroread e' il poter selezionare, copiare il testo ed immagini.. finche' non ci sara' questo supporto in altri viewer per me e' difficile farne a meno.
> 
> 

 

Di niente, comunque ho fatto la prova e si può selezionare/copiare/incollare il testo (anche se il metodo di selezione è diverso rispetto a quello di Acrobat Reader), ho fatto la prova anche a copiare/incollare un'immagine ma non ho avuto fortuna, ma penso sia una cosa temporanea visto il rutilante sviluppo che sta avendo questo programma!

 *neryo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma lo usi con il plugin per aprire i pdf direttamente dentro Firefox?
> 
> 

 

Penso che al momento come ha detto n3mo l'unico che te lo permette e Acrobat Reader, ma si potrebbe provare ad inviare un'e-mail allo sviluppatore di evince (tanto è pure italiano  :Wink:  ) per fargli presente che sarebbe comodo un plugin per Firefox, e con un po' di fortuna si potrà usare Evince anche in Firefox  :Wink: 

----------

## berus

C'è stata un po' di confusione. Qualche post sopra ho chiesto come utilizzare il plugin di acroread. Per adesso a me funziona solo come applicazione di default..  :Confused: 

----------

## federico

 *berus wrote:*   

> C'è stata un po' di confusione. Qualche post sopra ho chiesto come utilizzare il plugin di acroread. Per adesso a me funziona solo come applicazione di default.. 

 

Installa acrobat reader 7, poi copia (o fai un link simbolico) di

/opt/Acrobat7/Browser/intellinux/nppdf.so

in

/usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/plugins/

Assicurati che acroread sia nella path e che sia eseguibile, avvia firefox e sei a posto!

Federico

----------

## berus

Grazie.

Il file esiste già, l'ha creato all'installazione a quanto pare. Solo che se provo ad aprire un .pdf non succede nulla. Prima avevo l'opzione (Edit->Preferences->Donwloads) impostata sull'apertura con acroread (e mi si apriva separatamente).. adesso l'ho tolta.

```
about:plugins
```

```
Adobe Reader 7.0

    File name: nppdf.so

    The Adobe Reader plugin is used to enable viewing of PDF and FDF files from within the browser.

MIME Type    Description    Suffixes    Enabled

application/pdf    Portable Document Format    pdf    Yes

application/vnd.fdf    Acrobat Forms Data Format    fdf    Yes

application/vnd.adobe.xfdf    XML Version of Acrobat Forms Data Format    xfdf    Yes

application/vnd.adobe.xdp+xml    Acrobat XML Data Package    xdp    Yes

application/vnd.adobe.xfd+xml    Adobe FormFlow99 Data File    xfd    Yes
```

----------

## BlueInGreen

 *neryo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non tutto deve essere per forza gpl.. l'importante di questo software e' che e' gratuito e funzionale.. poi di lettori pdf gpl ce ne sono gia'
> 
> e sono quelli che devono essere condivisi e migliorati per fare in modo che siano preferibili a quelli closed!
> ...

 

Ma io stavo parlando di PERFEZIONE  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ... e comunque non volevo screditare in alcun modo Acroread7 (che detto tra noi aspettavo da un bel po') ..

è solo che la filosofia gnu sta facendo di me un estremista...  :Smile: 

Per questo mi accingo a dare una chance anche ad evince... (in realtà credevo che ci avrebbe messo meno ad arrivare in portage...)

EDIT: @berus

elimina il file che hai e fai un soft link come ti ha suggerito federico. L'ho fatto adesso anche io e ora acroread7 funziona come plugin firefox! ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

Riesci a lanciare acroread ? Io avevo un problema di path..

----------

## berus

Il file sotto ../plugins in realtà era già un link. Ho controllato, è stato creato con l'emerge di stamattina.

Acroread è eseguibile anche per l'utente comune.

In realtà funziona tutto..  :Very Happy:  basta aprire una nuova tab anzichè caricare tutto nella stessa tab. A voi funziona anche con un semplice click sx?  :Question: 

----------

## BlueInGreen

 *berus wrote:*   

> Il file sotto ../plugins in realtà era già un link. Ho controllato, è stato creato con l'emerge di stamattina.
> 
> Acroread è eseguibile anche per l'utente comune.
> 
> In realtà funziona tutto..  basta aprire una nuova tab anzichè caricare tutto nella stessa tab. A voi funziona anche con un semplice click sx? 

 

Si!! Esattamente come prima funzionava il 5 !  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

 *berus wrote:*   

> In realtà funziona tutto..  basta aprire una nuova tab anzichè caricare tutto nella stessa tab. A voi funziona anche con un semplice click sx? 

 

Si..

----------

## n3m0

 *neryo wrote:*   

> Ad esempio con xpdf come faccio a selezionare un testo e copiarlo altrove? e come faccio a salvare un immagine selezionata?

 

Veramente parlavo di KPDF ed Evince.

Cmq anche Xpdf permette di selezionare il testo ed incollarlo da un'altra parte. Non so per le immagini.

Come farlo con XPDF? Selezioni il testo col mouse, poi vai dove devi incollare, e click col tasto centrale (rotella o chi per lei).

Il supporto di XPDF al copincolla del testo non è certo dei migliori. Meglio quello appena inserito in KPDF. Di evince non saprei, non l'ho usato.

Per quanto riguarda Acroread, mi avete fatto venire lo sfizio di provarlo: madonna, è pesante almeno 2 volte e mezzo KPDF, per non parlare rispetto a XPDF. Pero' è fatto meglio del precedente, questo è certo.

----------

## berus

Non lo trovo così lento.. anzi. Io "usavo" xpdf.. per carità è più veloce però.. acroread mi piace.  :Wink: 

----------

## n3m0

 *berus wrote:*   

> Non lo trovo così lento.. anzi. Io "usavo" xpdf.. per carità è più veloce però.. acroread mi piace. 

 

Sarà che l'ho eseguito a emulatore di PC avviato

----------

## neryo

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Veramente parlavo di KPDF ed Evince.
> 
> Cmq anche Xpdf permette di selezionare il testo ed incollarlo da un'altra parte. Non so per le immagini.
> ...

 

Grazie delle infos!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## fabius

Ecco la soluzione per far funzionare Acrobat 7 con firefox (per chi non legge la GWN  :Wink: ). Il problema si manifesta per chi ha installato la GTK+ > 2.4.9. Posto il link direttamente, buona lettura: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-290897.html

P.S.: sto compilando le vecchie GTK+, non so se funziona  :Smile: 

[EDIT] Effettivamente funziona  :Very Happy:  Rispetto al post ho dovuto aggiungere

```
# cd /opt/Acrobat7/Reader/intellinux/lib/gui/

# ln -s libgtk-x11-2.0 libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0

# ln -s libgdk-x11-2.0 libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0

# ln -s libgdk_pixbuf-2.0 libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0

# ln -s libgdk_pixbuf_xlib-2.0 libgdk_pixbuf_xlib-2.0.so.0
```

----------

